# 12x12x12 Exo Terra tank good size for 4.5" and 5.5" female Avic avics?



## neubii18 (Dec 1, 2010)

In thinking about getting exo terra 12x12x12 tanks for my 2 adult female avic avics.Is this good size,or are they too big or too small?Thanks!I would also love to see some pictures of peoples avicularia species enclosures...(hint hint hint):}


----------



## KoriTamashii (Dec 1, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> In thinking about getting exo terra 12x12x12 tanks for my 2 adult female avic avics.Is this good size,or are they too big or too small?Thanks!I would also love to see some pictures of peoples avicularia species enclosures...(hint hint hint):}


That would be just fine.

Just make sure there are lots of things for them to climb on, and a fair amount of substrate at the bottom. That way, chances of injury from a fall should lessen.


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Dec 1, 2010)

I would personally go the route I did  Get some 12x12x18 ZooMed's. Not the same thing but very similar. Got mine for $30 a piece (On Black Friday) but they are only $60ish for retail price. Still not bad at all when compared to the very similar, yet overpriced (IMO) enclosure. 

Either way, 12x12x18 would be the size I would recommend since they are arboreal.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 1, 2010)

That's a perfectly fine size.
Just to clarify: you are keeping them seperately, yes?


----------



## neubii18 (Dec 1, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> That's a perfectly fine size.
> Just to clarify: you are keeping them seperately, yes?


Of course.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## angrychair (Dec 1, 2010)

I keep my single female 3" avi avi in a 18x24x24 exoterra.  Its overkill but the medium sized three live plants really make it realistic.. an ivy vine, and two other plants i dont know the species of but are vine-esc.  I didn't buy the $300 invested enclosure with a t in mind though (emerald tree boa)  turned out to hard to obtain and I got impatient.
This is before last molt and I've since removed the fake plant
http://img547.imageshack.us/i/imag0563.jpg/

Im more than happy to send you any pictures or info u want from home, its a pain in the ass to post images from my evo, it hates imageshack hosting.


----------

